# Hey, how y'all doin'?



## Trever1t (May 6, 2018)

Long time since I was active here and really havn't been active photographically speaking elsewhere with work and life keeping me pretty occupied. I think I've had 2 model shoots this year, down from the 12 a month of years back.

One of my newer hobbies is customizing my car and I've snapped a few images as time has allowed. Shooting a white vehicle in direct overhead sun the type of Challenge I enjoy.

The first drive





After a few mods.





And today.





 Automotive photography isn't something I've done a real lot of so I'd love to hear your critiques and comments on how I can improve.


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2018)

Welcome back; nice work!


----------



## DSP121 (May 7, 2018)

Nice Set of Images Shared!


----------



## weepete (May 7, 2018)

Excellent shots, and I really like what you've done to your car, it looks awesome!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 7, 2018)

Hello, nice car...........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 7, 2018)

Welcome back, nice car and backdrops say " I'm working here!". I like it.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 7, 2018)

Sweet pics and ride


----------



## Trever1t (May 7, 2018)

Thank you friends!




weepete said:


> Excellent shots, and I really like what you've done to your car, it looks awesome!



Thanks weepete! Lowering and suspension stiffening function for improved cornering too! 



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Welcome back, nice car and backdrops say " I'm working here!". I like it.



I DO work there! Lol!


----------



## tirediron (May 7, 2018)

Going back for a second look, one minor niggle; I find that having the front wheels angled slightly toward the camera to be preferable as opposed to away/straight.


----------



## dascrow (May 7, 2018)

Glad to see you back on.  Awesome shots & nice car!


----------



## ekool (May 7, 2018)

Great images and love the car. I do prefer the first photo as it has less touch up/modification.... sometimes less is more.


----------



## Trever1t (May 7, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Going back for a second look, one minor niggle; I find that having the front wheels angled slightly toward the camera to be preferable as opposed to away/straight.



My wife agrees but I’m not so sure it wouldn’t look awkward with the tire tread facing the cam?


----------



## Trever1t (May 7, 2018)

ekool said:


> Great images and love the car. I do prefer the first photo as it has less touch up/modification.... sometimes less is more.


First image taken on an overcast morning, single frame while the others taken at high noon in direct sunlight, are bracketed 1 stop apart, 5 frame hdr


----------



## Fujidave (May 7, 2018)

Great looking car and welcome back, love the #1 the most.


----------



## Jeff G (May 7, 2018)

Very nice shots! I have to admire anyone who keeps his car that clean.


----------



## smoke665 (May 7, 2018)

Gotta say I was expecting a different sort of curves, but it is a sweet ride. Think I like the second one the best!


----------



## pixmedic (May 7, 2018)

gotta say trev, really expected to open this thread to find your car covered in bikini clad models. 

still,  the car is smoking hot. 
when are you going to finish the striping? your still missing that other red stripe.


----------



## Trever1t (May 7, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> gotta say trev, really expected to open this thread to find your car covered in bikini clad models.
> 
> still,  the car is smoking hot.
> when are you going to finish the striping? your still missing that other red stripe.


Lol, no, this is done! It’s a take off of the Dodge Viper ACR stripe. Offset single red stripe.


----------



## DanOstergren (May 9, 2018)

Good to see you around here again. Love the photos!


----------



## nerwin (May 11, 2018)

Sweet ride man! Great pictures too!


----------



## enezdez (May 13, 2018)

Awesome Set!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2018)

Good to see ya back.Great set images just my personal but like the car better before the strips but thats  me never being a fan of strips other then maybe thin pinch strip down the sides. I would like to see a unicorn painted on the hood with one of your models naked on its back.


----------

